# Best tank for vape tricks



## Capevape69

heus guys I'm new to the vape scene and diging it  so far this forum has been really informative and helpful Id like to know if sombody can post a like a list of the top 5tanks for doing vape tricks with I currently have a rx200 with triton aspire tank with 0,5ohm 40-45wat coil.
Thanks for being patient

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coco

Capevape69 said:


> heus guys I'm new to the vape scene and diging it  so far this forum has been really informative and helpful Id like to know if sombody can post a like a list of the top 5tanks for doing vape tricks with I currently have a rx200 with triton aspire tank with 0,5ohm 40-45wat coil.
> Thanks for being patient



Normally, the tricksters love the RDA's as opposed to tanks. 

Take a look at the VGOD Trick Tank, it is made specifically for large clouds and by a trickster team. Best of all, available in ZA at decent prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

Maybe @HouseOfVape might be able to assist you with this,but I think it has mainly to do with the type of build you have,you want something that heats up quick and then also the vg should be high on the juice you are using in order to make nice milky o's,but first try with 70/30 vg/pg juice and work your way up,on the tank side you want something that has enough airlfow,but yeah I'm very in experienced when it comes to tricks lol so hopefully Brendz can recommend something for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Coco said:


> Normally, the tricksters love the RDA's as opposed to tanks.
> 
> Take a look at the VGOD Trick Tank, it is made specifically for large clouds and by a trickster team. Best of all, available in ZA at decent prices.


As far as vapour production from a tank goes, I would have to say the Tornado Nano is a serious cloud chucker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## moolies86

I agree with @Stosta that would be a great tank for tricks I believe, I have the vgod trick tank as well but its nowhere close to the tornado nano

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I don't do tricks, but when you get to pure VG I believe a dripper would be best as far as wicking goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HouseOfVape

@Capevape69 nice to see more and more people getting into the tricking! 

As most guys suggested a RDA is great for tricking ! with the only real downfall being that you have to keep dripping when you practicing.

As others mentioned your build and your vg/pg ratio plays a big part too. You want quick ramp up with dense Vape production.

Most of the okes in our team use tanks to practice (so we don't gotta keep dripping while practicing) 

most of the guys in the team are currently using a limitless RDTA .

I rekon your current setup works well however With constant practice that tank won't dissipate the heat very well and probably will kill your coils lifespan. It's best to go onto something where you can build your own coils.

hope this helps and goodluck with your tricking bud!.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Capevape69

Thanks guys so seems like the tornado nano and the limitless is the real deal will buy both and see what works We're is the tricksters in Capetown would love to check out a practice would be interesting.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Heino13

These 2 still the go to as far as trick tanks go? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Do you know what is still the best Vape trick tank?

My Evod 1 !

Now you see it, now you don't

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mahir

Id like to know if sombody can post a like a list of the top 5tanks for doing vape tricks with I currently have a rx200 with triton aspire tank with 0,5ohm 40-45wat coil.
Thanks for being patient 

"It's not about what's under the hood, it's about who's behind the wheel." Dom (Fast and furious 8) 

Haha but in all seriousness, Id say learn ohms law and battery safety and get a mech you want something with a low build and quick ramp up. (get sony vtc5 batts)


----------



## SparMan

@Mahir One would hope that CapeVape had found his answer by now, a year later

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mahir

SparMan said:


> @Mahir One would hope that CapeVape had found his answer by now, a year later



Hahaha I didn't read the date LOL


----------



## JsPLAYn

SparMan said:


> @Mahir One would hope that CapeVape had found his answer by now, a year later


A year ago tricking was not big in SA.. nor was fancy wires and setups as we have today.. so what he said, even tho it's a year later.. its a good starting point for other reading this thread 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heino13

What ohm dual coils would make biggest clouds for O's

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

